# Sticky  History of this board



## portland182

This is an old article about this board. It's kind of nostalgic now, considering how things shook out...

http://www.inc.com/magazine/20000315/17875.html

Could this be linked as a sticky?
This was quite a unique situation for a company... listening to thier customers. It was sort of 60's in its way

Jim


----------



## Da Queen

Guyz...We had a great run, didn't we???

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## DinoMike

Yep... <whhhiinnnneeeee> Man, I miss PL.

Good thing I have the Massive Stash O' Kits to keep me goin... at this rate, I might start building them when I retire...


----------



## ChrisW

Speaking of which...has Mike been around these boards lately? Haven't seen any posts from him for awhile...


----------



## HARRY

It was a great run and even though I 've got enough PL kits to keep me busy til the cows come home ,the best part of it was the friends I have made.Online friends and ,if it were not for this board,Wonderfest friends.This board brought alot of people together.And for that ,and for my large stash of kits, I am very much appreciative.


----------



## Rebel Rocker

As Paul Simon once wrote and sang : "Time it was, and what a time it was...."
God, I LOVE this hobby!!!

Wayne


----------



## XactoHazzard

sorry I missed alot of that good stuff... I joined about 2 years before the buyout but I was on these boards alot... I hope I qualify as a member of those golden days...
I met so many great people here.

Thanks Lisa, Dave and Tom and Chris White for making us feel like we were part of the magic.

Travis


----------



## SteveT

Lisa was quite well liked. Whatever happened to her? Has anyone stayed in touch with her?


----------



## SteveT

Oh! Is Lisa DaQueen? Duh!!!


----------



## ClubTepes

Wow,

That was a great article. I read the whole thing - with my attention span no less.

I also came in at the time when the Star Trek kits were just starting, so I now see I missed a lot of history.

Lisa, its now very clear to see that we ALL owe you quite a lot. What has been created here seems so obvious, is that it is sad that other comapnies don't take the same approach. AMT/Ertl can't even sponser its own portion of this site.
Even before reading that article, I always thought that if I had my own company - that it was worth it to have someone be the 'web voice' of the company.

I've seen that a lot of us took it almost personally when PL was sold to RC2 and I almost think rightly so. This was in essence partially 'our' company as well.

After reading this article, I wish Tom Lowe had read it or re-read right before he got into the whole RC2 buyout. Perhaps he would have had a rekindled sense of just how special and personal what had been created with Polar Lights was and that is worth no amount of money.


----------



## the Dabbler

Da Queen said:


> Guyz...We had a great run, didn't we???
> 
> Hugs!
> Lisa


It sure looks like you did, and I'm sorry I didn't get in until the end, but this board still feels like "home" when I log on. Thank you to all the people involved in getting this little party going.
Dabbler


----------



## TAY666

Speaking as one of the old-timers.
I owe a lot to this place.

This place got me back into building kits.
I got to meet a ton of great people here on the board that I call friends (even if it was only online)
If it wasn't for this board I wouldn't have made my first trip to WF back in 2002. After hearing about all the fun in previous years I had to go, regardless of the fact that I really couldn't afford to, and only had about $40 to spend in the dealers room. I got to meet a bunch of great people in person. And best of all, my daughter and I have a great get away together every year now and some awesome memories to share for the rest of our lives.

If it wasn't for this place, and Lisa in particular, we would have no clubhouse board now. The one forum there is still titled "the monkey bars" which originated here. It was where Lisa and Yama would send the people who misbehaved.

I think one of the old regulars here really should put together a website with the history of the place.
Complete with the great stuff like the dremel salutes, Barry Yoner day, pardon the hamster, the beenies. The whole 9 yards.
Would be an awesome bit of history and great walk down memory lane.


----------



## John P

I'm still bitter, Lisa.

If my wife up and left me after only 10 years because some other guy offered her 24 million bucks, I wouldn't say "Well, we had a great run."

Not that I'd blame her, of course.

But I'd still be bitter.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

It's a great article, but let's not all sound like the Board has come to an end - it's still up and running and we can all still post here. The one change worth lamenting is that a lot of names we can remember don't post any more, but the Board is still here and they can always come back.

As for the golden age of this Board, I joined it just after a major personnel change, one which made a lot of people very unhappy and and in some cases promise never to buy another PL product, and the atmosphere was terrible. And for the following couple of years there were frequent arguments, insults and stand-offs on the Board, with even Dave Metzner (but also a lot of other people too) being frequently shot down in flames. So the past sure was tense; the Board is a much more pleasant place nowadays. The demise of PL seems to have pulled everyone together. And as everyone seems to be saying, we've all got a large stash of kits which will take us decades to build.


----------



## beck

i've got a ton of great memories here and look forward to many more . 
let's have a cave beer . 
hb


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Yep, we can look forward to many more, it's still a great Board, and anyway the Board was always about looking back nostalgically;three years ago there were posts looking back to four years ago; four years ago there were posts looking back to five years ago; five years ago there were posts looking back to six years ago, etc.

Let's have a Cave Bear? Sorry, I've already built mine. And painted it.


----------



## dreamer

LOL! Yes, let's all have a Cave Beer! :lol:


----------



## TAY666

So, no one likes my idea of a page somewhere documenting the history of this place.

The adventures of Tiny.
The Wrath of the Bellringer
Just why we should pardon the hamster.
What was the "g" word that could not be spoken, and why.
The friendly rivalry with the JL guys and the various raids between the boards.
The history of the mods - Lisa, Yama, Gwen, Dreamer, Susi, Dave.
And all the other great memories of what happened here.


----------



## THRUSH Central

"What fools ere these mortals be..." To kill the golden calf....(sigh)....


----------



## the Dabbler

YES, YES, definitely a history of this place, to be recorded in the annuls of time for all future generations to know of this once golden place called Camelot.
OK, a little melodramatic, but I heartily agree.
The Duke of Dabbler


----------



## John P

TAY666 said:


> So, no one likes my idea of a page somewhere documenting the history of this place.
> 
> The adventures of Tiny.
> The Wrath of the Bellringer
> Just why we should pardon the hamster.
> What was the "g" word that could not be spoken, and why.
> The friendly rivalry with the JL guys and the various raids between the boards.
> The history of the mods - Lisa, Yama, Gwen, Dreamer, Susi, Dave.
> And all the other great memories of what happened here.


 And lots of Nikki Fritz pictures!


----------



## beck

oh man ! what i wouldn't give to read that thread where Tiny was going balistic over the Bellringer deal . ( notice i say wouldn't ;-) ) .
hb


----------



## Dave Hussey

Lest we not forget:

The Great "G-word" debate, and

"Pardon the Hamster!"

Huzz


----------



## Arronax

So who's going to put this history together? 

Jim


----------



## A Taylor

I Nominate Trevor.
Second?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

SteveT said:


> Lisa was quite well liked. Whatever happened to her? Has anyone stayed in touch with her?


Oh, I talk to her occasionally.  

Lisa is doing great. She's got a job at Bethel College in South Bend (home of PM) & is the Chief Cheese of "Special Events", one of which was a very recent visit of President George W. Things are good. One perk of the job was having access to a mini theater to watch "Bad Movie Night", a very highly limited access event. On the menu was sloppy joes, popcorn, pop, fun & *PLAN 9 FROM OUTER SPACE!!* A true classic!

http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/MISC/BadMovieNight05/Plan9_1.jpg
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/MISC/BadMovieNight05/TheaterSeats.jpg
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/MISC/BadMovieNight05/DylanAnthPool.jpg
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/MISC/BadMovieNight05/food.jpg

Speaking of which, Mum, did you get my phone message? Got some great news which is in relation to another historic thread once posted about five years & a day ago. :hat:


----------



## Capt. Krik

the Dabbler said:


> YES, YES, definitely a history of this place, to be recorded in the annuls of time for all future generations to know of this once golden place called Camelot.



"It's only a model!"


----------



## John P

And lots of Nikki Fritz pictures!


----------



## TAY666

John P said:


> And lots of Nikki Fritz pictures!


I like the way you think John 

Please. Don't nominate me.
I would be glad to help out. I could host the page(s) and put them together, but there is no way I could write it up.
I suck at that kind of thing.

A couple members that come to mind that would be great at writing parts though are Yama and Dreamer.
Yama just has such a unique way of putting things that almost anything he writes is entertaining.
And Dreamer is very good at getting information across with out putting a person to sleep.


----------



## Arronax

You know, I'd be willing to put this together with a little help but unless someone has a good idea of where else to put it, it's going to end up as a sticky.

But that's OK.

Let's assume for a minute that you'd let me write this history (and I would need some positive encouragement), what I'd need (and I suspect any one else who gets elected to perform this task would need) is the following:

An historical timeline. Hopefully, Lisa or Dave can provide that. Needed to frame everything else.
Personal recollections of events, threads and posts - with details!
Who's who of any consequence (just who was Nikki Fritz?) 
Definitions and origins of PL BB words and phrases
Interesting pictures? (no, JP, not pictures of Nikki Fritz) 
I can't honestly see this as being a huge thread but who knows it might turn into something else.  

If you trust me with this, you can contact me by e-mail (or just post your story, etc. in this thread).

Jim


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Arronax said:


> what I'd need is the following:
> Interesting pictures? (no, JP, not pictures of Nikki Fritz)


How about the picture of John P as an Orion Slave Girl? :freak:


----------



## HARRY

Prince of Styrene II said:


> How about the picture of John P as an Orion Slave Girl? :freak:


 Nothing personal but NNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## aurora fan

I heard a company named Polar Lights was reissuing The Creature from the Black Lagoon. So I searched for the PL site. There was a bizzare link with bats and things at the PL site that led to this model board. 

Since then, I collected all my favorite Aurora kits ( except Dr. Jekel and the Confederate Raider) I got a autographed Gee-o-teen and won The Three Stooges, Odd Job and James Bond as contest prizes. 

I have enjoyed the board for years and treasure the funny contests and banter. I am thankful to PL, Lisa, Tom, Chris and the many others who have advised me and answered my e-mails over the years. The advise from other modelers has added much to my model building experiences.

Although I don't post much anymore, I did want to add my two cents. Thanks for nearly 10 years of fun at this place.


----------



## TAY666

As I said, I would be more than happy to handle the web-work.

I have ample space and bandwidth on my site, and as we get a framework established, I can start working on some pages.


As to Nikki Fritz - just do a google search on her name and you will find her site 
She was Markenstein's girlfriend.

For those who don't know Markenstein, he was a fun guy, and an excelent modeler. I think it was 2000 or 2001 he medaled at WF with a beautiful PL Bride of Frankestein build-up.


----------



## yamahog

Well, it's certainly worth the undertaking, if anyone is up for it. What would really be interesting is to find out how far back the old threads go. I remember there was a great purging of the old days and I fear those records are lost forever. I do believe that the zenith of this board was probably the Markenstein/Nikki Fritz era. Not only was the dude a talented modeler, but he was an unparalleled ranconteur. His posts brought out the best in everyone. Only Zorro and JP could match him for continuous and consistent wit. 

The best thing about the board was just how damn entertaining I thought it all was. Add to the fact that there were very many people here who cared a great deal about each other. Some of _my_ favorite threads/moments had to do with anything that took us down into the crypts of Polar Lights for records retrieval. I'd go down those damp, rickity stairs to search for some info on an old thread and then discover the remains of a former member/poster. The Johnny Lightning folks used to have panty raids on our club house. I had a lot of fun with a thread titled, "Klaatu Barada Nikto" where The Clubhouse had been "invaded" and overtaken. "gReEtingS, MemBeRs oF THe PoLAr LiGhTs...We cOnTrOL yoUR CLuBhoUSE," etc. The thing was, some of the members thought that the takeover was real, meaning that they thought the site had been hacked. So it actually took on a kind of "War of the Worlds" reality. Other times, we'd visit in the various other rooms of The Clubhouse: the Captain Action room and other message boards that had been set up for various Polar Lights products. JP and I had a lot of fun with the numerous films that we'd appeared in together: JP and Da Hawg Together Again for the First Time in "Ballistic Biker Chicks" or some such. Of course, giving "the business" to newbies was always entertaining: giving them a fez or beanie to wear, and of course, Da Rulz (circa, 2000) 
Hobbytalk Board​Da Rulz:​Rule 1)--No politics (i.e., potentially controversial threads that have nothing to do with modeling). I don't wanna hear no Republican/Democrat, gun, busing, integration, abortion/Right to Life stuff on this board. PERIOD.​​Rule 4)--No potty mouth. Keep in mind that this is a family-oriented board. Let's keep it that way.​​Rule 5)--There is still no Rule 5.​​Rule 5A)--You have to like everyone here. Sounds easier than it is. And if ya can't get along, we have Rule 5B.​​Rule 5B)--You have to at least pretend to like everyone here.​​This board is asbestos-free, meaning no flames. Gotta problem with someone? Take it outside. Remember the wisdom that the board legend/hero/sage The CultTVMan offers when he says, "Maintain the spirit of the board." When he speaks, you listen.​​Rule 9)--Promoting shows and events is okey-dokey...as long as you provide the when and the where.​​Rule 10)--Never say "Never," here in the Clubhouse.​​Rule 11)--Remember to "Pardon the Hamster."​​Rule 12)--"Laotian666" is to be no longer referred to as "Laotion."​​Rule 13)--Da Hawg's "Junior Member" speech is still banned.​​​Safety Rules:​​There is to be no running in the halls. Although we enjoy playing at the clubhouse and visiting with our good friends at Polar Lights, let's remember that there are others here trying to get their work done.​​Need a beverage? While you'll need coinage to access the cold ones in the drink machine, you really can't call yourself a modeler until you've injested some of Famous Buc's Special Brew, otherwise known as "coffee." One drink and you're not only a modeler, but a man.​​Clean up after yourself. We've got a state-of-the-art clubhouse. Let's work to keep it that way. Lisa's not our mother and is not here to do our housework.​​You get out of hand, you can expect Lisa (or Yours Truly) to come down on you with an iron fist. She carries the keys with her to lock down any inappropriate threads and if you're bad, she will send you outside or put you in the "time-out" chair. (Ask me how I know.) But keep in mind that while she's sweet/nice/tolerant, Da Hawg ain't.​​Newbies are required to wear their beanies at any and all times that they are visiting the clubhouse. Not until they attain "member" status will they be allowed to wear the Polar Lights fez.​To reach Lisa, or any of the other fine folks at Polar Lights, their number is 1-800-MANTIS-8. Keep in mind guys, these people are busy.​One more thing: This board is paid for by Playing Mantis/Polar Lights. This is their house. They've invited us in. Let's remember that.​​Dems Da Rulz, folks. Go by them.​


----------



## John P

Arronax - Nikki Fritz is the star of a Skinemax softcore sex series. Back in the day, her manager/boyfriend Markenstein was a member here. She dropped by one or twice to say hi, and Mark was nice enough to post some (PG) pictures of Nikki posing with his BMX bike collection. She was, perhaps, our most risque member. I'll dig up the bike pictures when I get home tonight.


----------



## John P

Check out these mugs:

http://inpayne.com/plweekend/plweek.html


----------



## MonsterModelMan

I've been around for awhile and remember dealing with Lisa when my PL Jupiter 2 fusion lens got all messed up...she helped me by first sending a upper saucer section which I returned to her...then sending me the actual clear lens that I was in need of. She certainly fought the good fight for all of us and we gratefully extend a "Bow to Da Queen"!

I would have never been this far along in this hobby had it not been for the wit and encouragement and just plain fun that this place has been.

And the icing on the cake is...I would have never found out about Wonderfest, Chiller, and some of the other shows that help to promote the hobby. All the friends that I've made and people that I've met...special moments when someone passes away....birthdays...etc....just plain life in general!

BTW: Let's not forget about Lori...for her short stint in helping keep things together....she did really try to the best of her ability. She helped me with my Make It & Take It and gave me ideas on how to obtain kits really cheap for this event!

Long Live This BB in whatever shape it stays or becomes.

Most of all....thanks to Hankster for also helping us along the way here!

MMM


----------



## Arronax

Trevor (TAY666) and I have already semi-discussed him hosting a PL History site (how does Polarpedia sound?) and some of you have already posted some useful stuff (thanks, Yama).

Now I need specifics.

Lisa/Dave - can you sketch out a timeline? When PL was founded, important kit release dates, when it all ended, when the board was founded, etc.

Chris W, Yama, Dr. G, Lisa, Dave M, Cult - I need some character reference. How you got involved, personal memories, etc. And I need other suggestions for people who should be included on the Who's Who page.

The rest of you - I need things like famous postings, PL memories of Wonderfest and Lightningfest, photos of board members, interesting PL-related links, etc.

I also need short definitions and explanations (think encyclopedia entries) on (at least) the following:

Pardon the Hamster
Beanies
Fez's
Why Big Frankie was never repopped
The Bellringer naming problem
The Godzilla Go-cart naming problem (or was it King's Thronester)
The G word
Barry Yoner Day (it's origins, mainly)
Tinky Winky
Yama's Hawg
The Prince of Styrene story
The college presentation (where was that, Lisa?)
The online chat with Tom Lowe
The Star Trek announcement
The Junk Food Exchange
The great post purge
Anything you can think of that really should be noted and explained for newbies
I have a few things that I can include - the PLBB group picture at WF 2000, pics of Lisa's crown, most of the PL badges (Can someone scan anything pre-2000 and the one for 2002?) and some of the PL premiums that PL threw in the goodie bags. I even still have my PL cap with Pardon the Hamster embroidered on the back!

You can post submissions or e-mail them to me . . . and try to be concise and brief. :thumbsup: 

I'm still waiting for a little encouragement here, guys.

Jim


----------



## TAY666

Oh man, I completely forgot about Da Rulz
And Buc's coffee.

Anyone have the image of the beenie saved?

I also forgot about the "Klaatu Barada Nikto" incident.
Where things were getting out of hand on the board and they shut it down for a weekend. All that you would get when you clicked on it was that message.
So everyone went down to the Pirate Ship (our name for the modeling board run by Yama at the time). Man, all the theoris that were flying around that place. Then Yama posting in that strange way. People thought his account got hacked and someone had hacked the PL board.
Wild times.


----------



## ChrisW

Jim, consider yourself duly encouraged - *WAY TO GO, ACE!*


----------



## ChrisW

Re: timeline - I have a hard enough time remembering what I did two days ago, let alone 2 years ago. It's all a vague "back then" as opposed to a "right now". But I'll stir up the memory cells and come up with some concise stuff for you.

Thanks for the undertaking Jim.

Chris


----------



## yamahog

Trev,
I'm glad these things are being brought up because they are all starting to juggle the memory wheels. For instance, you'd forgotten about "Da Rulz," while I'd forgotten that the board had already been shut down during the "KLaAtU BaRadA nIktO" incident, which only accelerated the belief that the board had been hacked.


----------



## yamahog

"How I Got Involved" by Yama Hawg

I would have never remembered the date, but my "Join Date" is listed as November, 1998. According to Lisa, that's not too long a time from when the board first came into being. I found this forum through surfing. We had just gotten desk computers when I was working at UNC. The internet was a brand-new toy.  eBay was brand-new for me and I was searching the web in an attempt to find some of the toys of my youth. I stumbled upon a website (whose name escapes me, but he was a member here). He showed his display of build-ups of the Aurora monster series, in addition to Weird-Ohs, Capt. America, etc. I think he mentioned that some of these kits had been re-popped by a company called "Polar Lights." A search of their name took me to this board. There seemed to be about six members on the board at that time, and the conversations (of which there was later a take-off of) went something like this:

"What color did you use for your Creature of the Black Lagoon?"
--"I used green."
---"Me too."

"What kind of green was it?"
--"I think I used dark green."
---"Not me. I used green."

"So most of you guys used green?"
--"I did."
---"So did I." 

Later, we had a thread that were take-offs on the posts of the early days of the clubhouse. ("So you really used green, huh?") 

The place seemed pretty lively (Zzzzzz) so I jumped right in. For reasons still unknown, Lisa seemed to take to me right away. Let's just say that despite my "bull in a china shop" approach, Lisa was quite patient with me. My job at UNC allowed me to have my PC on all day, so, like a lot of folks, would check in periodically throughout the day. 

Later on, as I had either two or three terms as a Moderator, I would keep a link logged in to The Clubhouse all day, to keep up with the latest.


----------



## EVIL3

yamahog said:


> Well, it's certainly worth the undertaking, if anyone is up for it. What would really be interesting is to find out how far back the old threads go. I remember there was a great purging of the old days and I fear those records are lost forever. I do believe that the zenith of this board was probably the Markenstein/Nikki Fritz era. Not only was the dude a talented modeler, but he was an unparalleled ranconteur. His posts brought out the best in everyone. Only Zorro and JP could match him for continuous and consistent wit.
> 
> The best thing about the board was just how damn entertaining I thought it all was. Add to the fact that there were very many people here who cared a great deal about each other. Some of _my_ favorite threads/moments had to do with anything that took us down into the crypts of Polar Lights for records retrieval. I'd go down those damp, rickity stairs to search for some info on an old thread and then discover the remains of a former member/poster. The Johnny Lightning folks used to have panty raids on our club house. I had a lot of fun with a thread titled, "Klaatu Barada Nikto" where The Clubhouse had been "invaded" and overtaken. "gReEtingS, MemBeRs oF THe PoLAr LiGhTs...We cOnTrOL yoUR CLuBhoUSE," etc. The thing was, some of the members thought that the takeover was real, meaning that they thought the site had been hacked. So it actually took on a kind of "War of the Worlds" reality. Other times, we'd visit in the various other rooms of The Clubhouse: the Captain Action room and other message boards that had been set up for various Polar Lights products. JP and I had a lot of fun with the numerous films that we'd appeared in together: JP and Da Hawg Together Again for the First Time in "Ballistic Biker Chicks" or some such. Of course, giving "the business" to newbies was always entertaining: giving them a fez or beanie to wear, and of course, Da Rulz (circa, 2000)
> Hobbytalk Board​Da Rulz:​Rule 1)--No politics (i.e., potentially controversial threads that have nothing to do with modeling). I don't wanna hear no Republican/Democrat, gun, busing, integration, abortion/Right to Life stuff on this board. PERIOD.​​Rule 4)--No potty mouth. Keep in mind that this is a family-oriented board. Let's keep it that way.​​Rule 5)--There is still no Rule 5.​​Rule 5A)--You have to like everyone here. Sounds easier than it is. And if ya can't get along, we have Rule 5B.​​Rule 5B)--You have to at least pretend to like everyone here.​​This board is asbestos-free, meaning no flames. Gotta problem with someone? Take it outside. Remember the wisdom that the board legend/hero/sage The CultTVMan offers when he says, "Maintain the spirit of the board." When he speaks, you listen.​​Rule 9)--Promoting shows and events is okey-dokey...as long as you provide the when and the where.​​Rule 10)--Never say "Never," here in the Clubhouse.​​Rule 11)--Remember to "Pardon the Hamster."​​Rule 12)--"Laotian666" is to be no longer referred to as "Laotion."​​Rule 13)--Da Hawg's "Junior Member" speech is still banned.​​​Safety Rules:​​There is to be no running in the halls. Although we enjoy playing at the clubhouse and visiting with our good friends at Polar Lights, let's remember that there are others here trying to get their work done.​​Need a beverage? While you'll need coinage to access the cold ones in the drink machine, you really can't call yourself a modeler until you've injested some of Famous Buc's Special Brew, otherwise known as "coffee." One drink and you're not only a modeler, but a man.​​Clean up after yourself. We've got a state-of-the-art clubhouse. Let's work to keep it that way. Lisa's not our mother and is not here to do our housework.​​You get out of hand, you can expect Lisa (or Yours Truly) to come down on you with an iron fist. She carries the keys with her to lock down any inappropriate threads and if you're bad, she will send you outside or put you in the "time-out" chair. (Ask me how I know.) But keep in mind that while she's sweet/nice/tolerant, Da Hawg ain't.​​Newbies are required to wear their beanies at any and all times that they are visiting the clubhouse. Not until they attain "member" status will they be allowed to wear the Polar Lights fez.​To reach Lisa, or any of the other fine folks at Polar Lights, their number is 1-800-MANTIS-8. Keep in mind guys, these people are busy.​One more thing: This board is paid for by Playing Mantis/Polar Lights. This is their house. They've invited us in. Let's remember that.​​
> Dems Da Rulz, folks. Go by them.​


Why are there gaps in the rules? What happened to numbers 2, 3, 6, 7, and 8?


----------



## Agar

We could tell you, but then we would have to kill you.


----------



## TAY666

Yama - you forgot the other recouring creature topic.
"Does your creature's head fit together right?
Mine has this big ridge on the top"

Which always got the reply
"It's supposed to be like that"


----------



## qtan

Jim,

I have a PL badge from 2002 around here somewhere. I'll see if I can get a scan of it for you.

I wish I had been around here during the Golden Days. I arrived a couple of months after Lisa's departure, so I missed out on most of the things you've been discussing (though I've heard about most of them from Dreamer).

Something else to add to the history...the Mystery Machine Tour. I think I still have a couple of pics from WF when it finally found it's way into Lisa's hands.


----------



## TAY666

Steve has a whole section on his site about the MM tour
http://culttvman.com/mystery/

I already have a pic of the 2002 badge online


----------



## qtan

Yeah, I remember sending Steve a few pics when he was asking if anybody had snapped a few during the presentation. It looks like he still has a couple of mine on the page.


----------



## The Batman

Pardon the Hamster.... ....*OR ELSE!*



















- GJS


----------



## The Batman

Thank yuh, thank yuh very much... I'm here all week!










- GJS


----------



## TAY666

Please tell me the hamsterdance website closed already.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Arronax said:


> I also need short definitions and explanations (think encyclopedia entries) on (at least) the following:
> 
> The Prince of Styrene story
> I have a few things that I can include - the PLBB group picture at WF 2000, pics of Lisa's crown, most of the PL badges (Can someone scan anything pre-2000 and the one for 2002?) and some of the PL premiums that PL threw in the goodie bags. I even still have my PL cap with Pardon the Hamster embroidered on the back!


GAH! I knew I'd be in there somewhere. I can write up my story (& even throw Samantha's <the Dutchess> in there, too) & I think I have some of those old pictures & premiums as well. Oh! I also have the PL/JL blue & white surfer car. I can take some pics of that. I think it was a premium at a WF once. I also still have my PL hat with "Prince of Styrene II" on the back.

And for those of you who remember Sam's birth thread, guess what? She turned* FIVE* on Monday! Now don't you feel old?


----------



## TAY666

No, what makes me feel old is a 19 year old son in the Army Reserves, and a daughter in high school.


----------



## ChrisW

For some reason I associate "pardon the hamster" with MRDean - _not_ "Mr. Dean" as so many mistook, but Mark R. Dean... and yes, I've still got my Wonderfest "Pardon the hamster" Polar Lights cap as well...


----------



## beck

Chris , i recall a poster asking why we called this guy "Mr." . what makes him so special ... lol . 
so many good memories . 
remember all the wish lists ? 
hb


----------



## Arronax

Keep going. I'm pulling stuff out of both PL history threads as they occur.


Jim


----------



## yamahog

*Evil3*

*"Why are there gaps in the rules? What happened to numbers 2, 3, 6, 7, and 8?"*

(Pardon me, guys but I've been having technical issues with my PC all day, so bear with me.)

Evil,

Regarding "Da Rulz," one thing that's important to remember is that there iz thask dkke dl so that for the most part we were able to hsi nhop si for a message board thd fr.

As for Rule 2, the main issue was sptyy akkl. This was true for regular posters, in addition tew dtp wqztg, soo that for the most part tmnbr naked girls scbrp and that also effected Rules 3, 6 and 7. When he returned, lfur sdk lkdt fedju tnubn with tweezers! You would think that performing your job duties while naked would be uncomfortable. Some thought otherwise, so we eliminated the rule. 

As for Rule 8, that was an entirely different situation: Anytime there were menbers who would tmlrkk qkdd the electronic mice dfd kjgi ththgmm rreggr for six or possibly even seven times. For the most part, sdki gtfjjn ftrg so that's when they decided to demolish the upper level. We decided to jgfsoub fcdds, so much so that he was willing to pay $50 for a leaf blower. I don't have to tell you that it was quite upsetting, to say the least. From that moment on, swyt kkdpy ji guzt ghsdle djkuj but with only the jet pack. 

So we finally decided that, naked girls or not, we would have to have a new rule. And that's how Rule 8 came to be elimininated.


----------



## The Batman

That's EXACTLY the way I remember it, too, Dave!

- GJS


----------



## yamahog

Jim,
As to the history of the Moderators, I think I served two terms. The first term came while I was still at UNC (which I left in February of 2000). I then took a job at Duke and thinking that my new job would keep me from moderating, I "resigned" from my post here at PL. After I started at Duke (where I posted updates of my early transition, such as trying to find my office, where to park, etc.) and got into the swing of things there, I believe Lisa asked me to come back in what may have been mid-2000. From there, I think I stayed around as a mod, up until Lisa left PL. At least, that's what I recall. Lisa may be able to shed more specifics and maybe a timeline.


----------



## HARRY

The Monsterluver/Tiny debate?


----------



## Zorro

Hunchback beans, indeed!


----------



## 13x5x2 Nostalgian

I push open the swinging doors and my spurs clang out my enterance. Taking the old 10 gal. off my head I dust off my chaps et al. Say where did everyone go? Wheres Chris W.? Did a shed really collapse on him. Hi Lisa! Big hug for you dear. Hello to everyone who I haven't read from for ages. All the best
Art (and his best gal, Wanda)


----------



## The Batman

Good to see ya, 2 by 4! Er, I mean Art ( and Wanda )

- GJS


----------



## dreamer

Tinylover did eventually obscure himself back to oblivion all on his own. And did we get a definitive answer to the burning question "What color is the Black Beauty?"


----------



## The Batman

Take a look at these:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/archive/index.php/t-107341.html
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=69532

History not only reapeats itself but.... so do WE!

- GJS


----------



## Jimmy B

Remember the Johnny Lightning invasion?
I'm sure Hankster does


----------



## Arronax

The Batman said:


> Take a look at these:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/archive/index.php/t-107341.html
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=69532
> 
> History not only reapeats itself but.... so do WE!
> 
> - GJS


Bats,

These were great! Not a lot of stuff that hadn't been said this time around but there were some real gems.

But you are wrong, we never repeat ourselves.

These were great! Not a lot of stuff that hadn't been said this time around but there were some real gems.

Jim


----------



## dreamer

I was debating whether to bring that up, 'cuz the last raid was all in fun but ill-conceived in execution. Went unexpectedly wrong in a huge way, caused a week or more of confusion, misunderstandings, and bad blood. No need to dredge up that again. 

But before that, yes, the PLBB and the JLBB enjoyed a fun rivalry with mock raids.


Unrelated, but is anyone else's wizzywig responding kinda slow?


----------



## TAY666

I disagree Dreamer.
I think we can remember it fondly and bring it back up again.
At the time things were tense, and got misconstrued but it was all worked out and I don't think there are any hard feelings.

For those who have no idea what we are talking about.

Back in the good-old-days.
The JL board was just above the PL board in the order of things on the main page. (looked like this)

We used to occasionally raid eachothers boards.
All in fun.
We would go over there and post a bunch of model topics, they would come here and post a bunch of car topics..
It was good times.

Well, shortly after Lisa was ousted and things were still tense around here.
The JL guys thought they would cheer us up, and liven the place back up ( a lot of members had left for the clubhouse and were no longer posting here).
They started their raid on a Sunday evening.
Several of us PL guys did our best to fend them off. By bumping up model related topics to battle their car topics.

Well, I guess several people didn't see the fun in it.
Hanks mailbox got filled with messages.
When he got in and saw that, then saw what was happening on the board.
Well, lets just say he wasn't happy.
And he though people were trying to sabatog the Hobby Talk board.
It was ugly and tense for a day or two, but it all got ironed out.
Hank lifted the bannings and we promised not to take part in activities like that again.


----------



## dreamer

Oh, I remember it being a_ leetle_ more tense than that!  But I agree, they were good times with the JLBB and should be remembered.


----------



## TAY666

Well, I kind of glossed over the bannings, the board being locked down and Hanks angry post on the clubhouse.
And that it was all kind of agrivated by the fact that there was no moderator for the PL section at the time as Lisa was let go, and the other mods stepped down


----------



## python

Came in a little late on this one. 

It's been a wonderful trip down memory lane reading all the posts. Seems like a million years ago I started posting. The comraderie on these boards has been special. We've all had our minor dustups, disagreements and the like, but always kissed and made up. 

We managed to discuss all things modelling, movie-related and often off topic. Then, it wouldn't be unherad of to read a post about someone falling on rough times, losing a pet or a loved one. No matter what the issue, you'd always find a willing ear and a few kind words. Most everyone on the board remained faceless, yet we all knew one another by our handles and seeing a reply by a familiar one was comforting in a way. 

We've all been friends. What could be better than that?


----------



## The Batman

Beautifully spoken, Python!










- GJS


----------



## John P

Let's not orget the classic "Polar Lights Team-Up" issues:


----------



## Da Queen

What a wonderful thread this is! And Aaronax...You Rock, Dude! Thanks for undertaking this project. Let's not let our cultural history die out. OK, I'll start digging through some stuff and see what I can find. 

Does anyone remember my Wolfie in Dockers model? That's the one where I got his arms glued on backwards?? After corrective surgery by Dr. Metzner, Wolfie moved into Big Daddy Dave's for rehabilitation. I'm told he now has regained all most all his range of motion.

I do remember how all that started and where the first seeds of the board lie....I had just stepped into the job as CS Manager and it was mostly JL related work. But there was this grumpy old man ;-) around the corner from my office who did nothing all day but sniff glue and put these couple of wierd models together and take them apart, over and over and over...and he was getting paid for this! So, I asked around (there were only a handful of us working there at the time) and learned that this was Polar Lights, the newest product line for PM. 

Well, since I knew squat about models but had to be able to communicate with y'all, I went over and started talking to Dave about this idea I had; What if I built a model and asked the guys that visited our website to teach me how to do this. It was a way to open up the communication line and show our interest in them. Would Dave help? He agreed and we were off and running. At the time, PL only had a few kits on the market. The BB was in it's infancy, having just rolled out of AOL as a server. There were maybe 2 posts a day and mostly the kind you'd find in any customer service dept...nothing like what we grew into...a real community / family. Back then, our site was so insignificant, that Tom Lowe was cruising and posting on AOL collector boards for feedback. 

I also remember the deciding factor that led us to call Hank for help in setting up our own system. One morning, back in the days of dial up, AOL kicked me off for the umpteenth time. It was the last straw! I called AOL to see what the deal was and they wouldn't give me any assistance because I wasn't Tom Lowe, owner of the account. They would only assist if Tom called them. Thinking back, I should have just grabbed Dave and had him pretend to be Tom...but, alas...Tom was in China. When he returned, I asked him if we could call my buddy Hank, a webmaster, and see what he would suggest because this AOL thing just wasn't going to cut it. 

And now you know the rest of the story...

Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## dreamer

TAY666 said:


> ...it was all kind of agrivated by the fact that there was no moderator for the PL section at the time as Lisa was let go, and the other mods stepped down


Actually, we did have both an official mod and an assistant mod at that time. The official PL mod was...well, I can't recall if it was Lori then, but she was so overworked with the rest of her job that she couldn't be on much. The asst. mod was out at dinner when the bulk of the raid took place, and then couldn't do anything once the BBs got locked down and ended up quitting as a protest.

There should be a note about how Hobbytalk itself was still expanding during the Golden Age. Remember that the "Pirate Board" was a direct offshoot of the PLBB for which Yama moderated, IIRC partly because some people were still unhappy with the amount of off-topic material here. It was named that for the picture of the Pirate that mascotted the place. I have a picture of the little guy somewhere, I'll try to scan him.


----------



## dreamer

The hues are a little off - flesh should be fleshy, blue a tad more purple.


----------



## yamahog

Jeff,

On this old website (set up by SiLverKnight) you can see the pirate guy firing his gun.

http://www.fortunecity.com/skyscraper/greater/1446/


----------



## dreamer

Sweeeet! Ha, I'd forgotten he did that!


----------



## EVIL3

TAY666 said:


> No, what makes me feel old is a 19 year old son in the Army Reserves, and a daughter in high school.


Are you insinuating that I make you feel old? 



yamahog said:


> *"Why are there gaps in the rules? What happened to numbers 2, 3, 6, 7, and 8?"*
> 
> (Pardon me, guys but I've been having technical issues with my PC all day, so bear with me.)
> 
> Evil,
> 
> Regarding "Da Rulz," one thing that's important to remember is that there iz thask dkke dl so that for the most part we were able to hsi nhop si for a message board thd fr.
> 
> As for Rule 2, the main issue was sptyy akkl. This was true for regular posters, in addition tew dtp wqztg, soo that for the most part tmnbr naked girls scbrp and that also effected Rules 3, 6 and 7. When he returned, lfur sdk lkdt fedju tnubn with tweezers! You would think that performing your job duties while naked would be uncomfortable. Some thought otherwise, so we eliminated the rule.
> 
> As for Rule 8, that was an entirely different situation: Anytime there were menbers who would tmlrkk qkdd the electronic mice dfd kjgi ththgmm rreggr for six or possibly even seven times. For the most part, sdki gtfjjn ftrg so that's when they decided to demolish the upper level. We decided to jgfsoub fcdds, so much so that he was willing to pay $50 for a leaf blower. I don't have to tell you that it was quite upsetting, to say the least. From that moment on, swyt kkdpy ji guzt ghsdle djkuj but with only the jet pack.
> 
> So we finally decided that, naked girls or not, we would have to have a new rule. And that's how Rule 8 came to be elimininated.


I knew I would regret asking....


----------



## John P

dreamer said:


> There should be a note about how Hobbytalk itself was still expanding during the Golden Age. Remember that the "Pirate Board" was a direct offshoot of the PLBB for which Yama moderated, IIRC partly because some people were still unhappy with the amount of off-topic material here...


 I recall some fella with about 14 posts railing against the off-topic threads and telling us all off. I pointed out that a newbie shouldn't attempt to dictate the rules of a board he just joined. He got all indignant and started going on about how he'd been an important person in the hobby industry for decades, and in the internet modeling community from the beginning. Rather than bowing before him, I said whoop-d-e-doo, I never heard of ya. Don't like it here, take a hike. :lol:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Wasn't that Merry-man? :jest:


----------



## Capt. Krik

John P said:


> I recall some fella with about 14 posts railing against the off-topic threads and telling us all off. I pointed out that a newbie shouldn't attempt to dictate the rules of a board he just joined. He got all indignant and started going on about how he'd been an important person in the hobby industry for decades, and in the internet modeling community from the beginning. Rather than bowing before him, I said whoop-d-e-doo, I never heard of ya. Don't like it here, take a hike. :lol:


Don't hold back, John! How did you really feel about this guy?


----------



## Just Plain Al

John P said:


> I recall some fella with about 14 posts railing against the off-topic threads and telling us all off. I pointed out that a newbie shouldn't attempt to dictate the rules of a board he just joined. He got all indignant and started going on about how he'd been an important person in the hobby industry for decades, and in the internet modeling community from the beginning. Rather than bowing before him, I said whoop-d-e-doo, I never heard of ya. Don't like it here, take a hike. :lol:


 
I remember that! Didn't he threaten to leave and never come back, then actually did? Unlike most people, who come back eventually, if only to lurk (you know who you are, your names are at the bottom of the page)


----------



## The Batman

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Wasn't that Merry-man? :jest:


Yeah, it kinda sounds like Merriman.... ( David Merriman Jr. ) He's a really excellent modeller but, as good as he is at _the craft _he's even better at being an arrogant SOB ( in my opinion ). So, I don't give a care how good he is... it's no excuse for talking down to others - especially those who are new in the hobby and seeking advice. 

I think he hung out more at Steve Iverson's Sci-Fi board back when CultTVman used to be a part of the Hobby Talk family.

- GJS


----------



## John P

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Wasn't that Merry-man? :jest:


 No, it was someone I'd never heard of, and don't even remember now. But he's very important in the hobby.


----------



## John P

I was always surprised at the anti-off-topic rants. Off-topicness is what makes some boards actually fun. Ya know, FUN? And we had such a sense of community on the PL board that we'd share personal crises. There was one anti-off-topic rant in particular six years ago directed against me personally for daring to post that my dog had died, that has caused me to avoid that poster to this day.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

He blastphimered Mort?!!?  


Now that's just wrong. 

[spelling edit]


----------



## Arronax

*Quick update*

Quick update.

I have pages and pages of stuff I cut and pasted from the two threads. I still see holes but I need to organize what I have until I can get specific.

In the meantime, some more questions:

What was the story on the Mach 5 windshields?
Whatever happened to Gwen,Susi and Jerry G?

This is fun.

Jim


----------



## Just Plain Al

Gwen got married and moved down south somewhere, I think.


----------



## DoctorG

I agree with an earlier post that the highlight of the PL frenzy came at WF 2000 when styrene kits were everywhere (contest and dealer's room) and the PL booth, at one end of the dealer's room, was in perfect harmony and balance with the AFM booth on the exact opposite side of the room.

For me, the most fun I had was with helping Jerry and Dave with the box art projects for King Kong, Godzilla, the Forgotten Prisoner and the Guillotine. I remember Lisa's "The Announcement" which came out in 1999 (I still have a copy of that, if anyone thinks this should be added to the history project) and all the following hoopla on the release of the dreaded guillotine. I was very fortunate to receive a first test shot of the kit from Jerry G. I also have the PL booth banner from WF 2000 which graces the ceiling area of my workshop. I still treasure both items very much.

I'm sure I'll come up with more stuff later....

Dr. G.


----------



## Da Queen

Far as I know...Jerry is still on vacation. ;-) Suzi is now a stay at home mom with her new little one. Gwen did marry and moved south of here.

What else can I help you with my dear Aaronax, crown maker to all heads of state?

Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## Arronax

Da Queen said:


> What else can I help you with my dear Aaronax, crown maker to all heads of state?


Awwww. You sure know how to make a guy feel special. 

If only you could spell my name right - the right to mispell a board name belongs to Yama and I won't remind him of how he mangled my name.

Jim


----------



## dreamer

(note to self: remember not to get Aaron's name wrong.)


----------



## John P

Arronax said:


> What was the story on the Mach 5 windshields?


 The kits were originally issued with milky windshields. The "clear" plastic must have had some white melted into it?

All you had to do was call PL and talk to Lisa and she'd send you a perfectly clear one (I guess from the second batch?). It was the one and only time I spake unto Da Queen.


----------



## Da Queen

Have I been misspelling your name, Faithful Knight??? My deepest apologies. Just chalk it up to part of my charm. :tongue: 

Dave M could best say what caused the milky windshields. I can't quite remember but I seem to remember it had something to do with Yama accidentially spilling his bowl of Quisp into the mixing vat one Saturday morning. :freak: 

Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## yamahog

Aerowax,
I've been looking thru the threads, and have yet to see anybody mispell "Jim."

Lisa my queen,
'Tis true. The milky windshields were due to my cereal bowl getting spilled into the mixing vat, however, it wasn't my fault. Either Huzz or Hooty (don't 'member which) left their Legos out all over the place. That Saturday in question, I wasn't wearing my slippers and stepped on their mess and voila, Quisp was in the mix.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Legos! It's always the Legos!! :freak:


----------



## Dave Hussey

Finally!!

Confirmation that my evil plan for world domination by clouding the windsheilds worked!!

Muhuhuhaha!!!

Huzz


----------



## Dave Hussey

How do you misspell Earwax?
Huzz


----------



## Da Queen

Yup, Yama...I do remember how rowdy y'all used to get on Saturday mornings during cartoon time. Must have been the sugar buzz from all the Quisp cereal. And you know...come to think of it...it _was_ Huzz that left those blasted Legos on the floor. sheese. kids.  

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## The Batman

That's why I always preferred Quake.

- GJS


----------



## Arronax

Dave Hussey said:


> How do you misspell Earwax?
> Huzz


Now cut that out, Hussy!

Jim


----------



## Dave Hussey

LOL!! :hat: 

Huzz


----------



## Mitchellmania

I haven't been around here much, But I think I started here in 2002. Had a great time. People have come and gone, built some great kits and met some
awesome people here because of the greatest model company after Aurora...
Polar Lights!! I miss the anticipation of new kits coming out. It's not the same
but we still have this place!!


----------



## Ensign Eddie

I really wish I could remember how I started here. I do know it was very early on. I still remember the cobwebby Polar Lights website and all of the events already described (so far). I also remember when ten posts in a day was a LOT.

yamahog has always made me laugh, especially back in the heyday of this board. One "Hawg-ism" I haven't heard mentioned was him talking about his old apartment. I don't remember the details (getting older, y'know), but he brought it up because of his difficulties finding a place to paint his models. Obviously he told it better. And of course, we can't forget his being the coach of a championship football team!

But what I remember most is being a part of such a wild, wacky community. This was my first foray into online boards. I think I made a good choice. No more so than when I received a lot of wonderful regards when my grandmother died. Off-topic? Darn right and darn proud!

I don't post much here anymore because my interests are in other directions lately (paper models and custom DVD cover art, for instance). But I still check in on you guys from time to time.

Oh, and if anyone is actually taking a vote, this board should DEFINITELY stay. 

Take care,
-Scott


----------



## yamahog

"*One "Hawg-ism" I haven't heard mentioned was him talking about his old apartment. I don't remember the details (getting older, y'know), but he brought it up because of his difficulties finding a place to paint his models. Obviously he told it better. And of course, we can't forget his being the coach of a championship football team!"*

Double E,
Long time, no see! Yeah, I had forgotten about tryin' to do modelin' in my loft. I usta live in a downtown loft condo which had been converted from an old department store. Anyhoos, it was one big room. The only place I could find some solitude to build models was the bathroom. I'd sit there on the toilet with a Black & Decker WorkMate in front of me. Then, when it came time for painting, I had a key to the next loft (which was vacant) and I'd go in there and spread out newspapers and spray my rattle cans. As for my football teams, we're 55-2 over the last six years. Great to hear from ya again!

--Hawg


----------



## Ensign Eddie

That's the story! Heh.

And I'm glad to hear that the football team is still going strong. Although I can't believe you let them lose two games!


----------



## beck

those were the last 2 games of last season when the league finally voted 5-3 against allowing the defense to use bazookas . 
hb


----------



## Arronax

In case anyone's still out there, I have collected, edited and sorted your memories. 

I'm now teaching myself how to use Frontpage so I can really organize it and get it up on TAY's website.

Be patient, my little hamsters.

Jim


----------



## yamahog

*"And I'm glad to hear that the football team is still going strong. Although I can't believe you let them lose two games!"* 

Double E,
Me neither, Buddy. Me neither!


----------



## yamahog

*"In case anyone's still out there, I have collected, edited and sorted your memories." *


Well, git to it, Jim. I can't wait to read it and see how it all turned out! So what happens at the end?


----------



## the Dabbler

Gabby Hays gets the girl !! :tongue:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

I thought the butler did it?


----------



## phrankenstign

Isn't Superman supposed to spin around the earth and prevent the sale of Playing Mantis to RC Champions?


----------



## TAY666

Arronax said:


> In case anyone's still out there, I have collected, edited and sorted your memories.
> 
> Jim


That must have been really scary when you were working on Yama's 
You didn't happen to find his purse while you were at it did you?


----------



## yamahog

Hey! Hey, now that's enough! We don't need to bring up everything! Sheesh!



Um, what're the rest of you guys looking at? Nothing to see here. Let's move it along.


----------



## yamahog

What's that? I get the girl? Hot diggity!


----------



## The Batman

*OHHHH! GABBY!*









- GJS


----------



## qtan

Hawg's Purse










Hey, it's part of history...right?


----------



## qtan

Trevor, here's one just for you!

http://www.hampsterdance.com/classhome.html


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

I just took a bunch of pictures today that I'll send out soon. I have good shots of my PL t-shirt, _Yama's Hawg_, the origonal drawing Yama did of the kit, a picture of the multi-frame I have hanging on my wall of five pictures from when Lisa & I first met (a great "first hug" picture!) & shots of the color phamplet that came with a lot of the recent kits. Why the phamplet? Open yours up- see the _Mystery Machine_ on the first page? I built it! I can always tell my build by the rear luggage rack. See how it's bent up slightly? The part broke in the middle when I took it off the sprue.


----------



## John P

I still have my PL pen holder next to my computer.


----------



## Arronax

And I still have my PL lapel pin, my PL tiny fashlight and my Robby the Robot model kit box refrigerator magnet.

Jim


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

John P said:


> I still have my PL pen holder next to my computer.





Arronax said:


> And I still have my PL lapel pin, my PL tiny fashlight and my Robby the Robot model kit box refrigerator magnet.


D'oh! forgot all about those! I have 'em, but if you guys do, I guess there's no need to send in pics of mine.

Speaking of which, *Arronax*, I send you an e-mail for your addy to send pics to!


----------



## the Dabbler

I GOT A ROCK !!!

Guess I arrived too late ?!


----------



## HARRY

And the Polar Lights rub on tatoos.


----------



## TAY666

the Dabbler said:


> I GOT A ROCK !!!


That reminds me.
Wasn't there some kind of contest or give-away.
That Lisa used items from around the office for prizes?

Which is where the phrase picked up from.


----------



## the Dabbler

I thought Charlie Brown was where the phrase 'picked up from' ?


----------



## John P

^'Twas!^

I still have my PL tee shirt, but I think it has paint and glue all over it. Which is appropriate, I suppose.


----------



## Dave Hussey

I got a T-shirt and several lapel pins. Ths T-shirt is like brand new!

Huzz


----------



## yamahog

Trev,
Lisa used ta give away all kinds of goodies for contests and such. I don't think that the contests were "official," rather she just liked giving away a bunch o' cool stuff.


----------



## Dave Hussey

I sent Lisa a little B-9 LIS Robot once to say thanks for all her generosity - the Carlton Cards Christmas Ornament that said two or three Robot phrases. I wonder if she still has it!
Huzz


----------



## yamahog

Nah Huzz,
What she told me was that you sent her two or three phrases that could be used by robots. As I recall, they were "Crush. Kill. Destroy." "Greetings, Dr. Smith." and "Danger Will Robinson." I dunno if she ever used them, though.


----------



## Dave Hussey

I have a three year old running around the house. That first phrase definitely sounds familiar!

Huzz


----------



## lonfan

The Batman said:


> *OHHHH! GABBY!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GJS


Now see "Nipples" would be PREFECTLY OKAY ON THAT UNIFORM! right?

See There was this guy who P.O'ed Cause of the Nipples on the Movie Batman & Robin Costumes....eh?....anyone? Oh never mind It's ABOUT THE HISTORY OF THIS FRACKIN' BB RIGHT? lol

John/Lonfan


----------



## A Taylor

TAY666 said:


> That reminds me.
> Wasn't there some kind of contest or give-away.
> That Lisa used items from around the office for prizes?
> 
> Which is where the phrase picked up from.


I still have pens, Memo pads (From the desk of Lisa!), pencils... I think she even put in half an eraser once...

:freak:


----------



## the Dabbler

Was that Alfred E. Neuman's sister up there /\ ???


----------



## lonfan

the Dabbler said:


> Was that Alfred E. Neuman's sister up there /\ ???


No Dabs, Ya' see There was this Guy once who was pretty PO'ed Cause of the Batman & Robin Movie Costumes having Nipples added on So....I ...Thought I'd Bring that.......back up ...since it's a thread about....Aw Never mind It didn't sail the first time

"This Am Correct"


John/Lonfan


----------



## John P

Okay, so that's a really BAD picture of Judy Strangis.


----------



## Da Queen

Yes, I do Dave H! Your B-9 holds a place of honor on my tree every year! 

Hey...remember when our office got flooded and my office got hit the worse? CDub started a thing where y'all sent me your desk toys etc to replace mine. I still drink out of my Charlie Brown glass he sent and I have most of the items y'all sent...like the Energizer Bunny etc. They are among my most prized possessions. 

Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## TAY666

yamahog said:


> Trev,
> Lisa used ta give away all kinds of goodies for contests and such. I don't think that the contests were "official," rather she just liked giving away a bunch o' cool stuff.


I still think I remember one time where she sent out a bunch of stuff to a bunch of people.
I think it was a 'cleaning out the office' type thing, and the first so many to sign up got something.

I remember someone (can't remember who) posting all they got was a rock (or could have been a stick)
Which became another phrase around here like 'pardon the hamster'


----------



## Arronax

I just love floating threads back to the top!

Just to let you that the first pass at the Polarpaedia web pages is done and I sent it off the Trev for testing. As soon as we know it's working, we'll let you know.

We now return you to your regular thread, already in progess.

Jim


----------



## beck

cool stuff , ahhh yes . i remember taking a survey or something for PL one time and a week or so later a square box Frankie's Flivver showed up on my door step . 
hb


----------



## TAY666

Working on it right now.
Just optimized some of the photos, as they were a bit large for web viewing.
Not bad for those of us on high-speed, but I am sure the dial-up guys will appreciat pics not being half a meg in size


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

TAY666 said:


> Not bad for those of us on high-speed, but I am sure the dial-up guys will appreciat pics not being half a meg in size


WHHAAAAAAAT? I left 'em large so you could resize 'em as you needed 'em!


Sheesh! No respect!


----------



## TAY666

Man, I'm looking through this thing, and there is soooooooo much good stuff.
Can't wait until it is ready to go live.
Just looking through it has jogged even more memories.
Jim is probably going to hate me with all the additional stuff I am sending him notes on.
If it has the same effect on others, this things could turn really huge!


----------



## lonfan

Hey I've Still Got the PL Mouse Pad, And I'll always Cheerish the Several Converstations Lisa,My Wife Liza and I had on the Phone!..Hey Lisa The First Time I ever Spoke to you was regarding a Warped Base of a Munster's Living Room, I swear A FEW DAYS later I had the a new one! Thanks

HEY While we're on the Subject of Polar Lights Treasures, I'd like to know if anybody has a spare copy of that Large Repro Poster of the Aurora "Bride" Box Art? I saw this at a hobby Shop as a Ceiling Dangeler years ago but I could never get my Paws on one,Guess I'll have to look on that dreaded "Bay" Place. How would one look that up? as Advertising Art? or "Modeling Art" HELP Please! lol

John & Liza aka Mr. & Mrs. Lonfan


----------



## Da Queen

I can't wait to see Polarpaedia!!! PLMK if you need me to jog my memory banks any further.

Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

I've finally found the original thread that lead me to the Inc article that starts this thread! 🤙


----------

